# If you could have any....



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

ok this is just discussion on the types of bermuda.

If you can have any bermuda sod to install what would it be and why?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Latitude 36, top ranked NTEP scores and bred by the Oklahoma State Turf program.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

TifGrand would be a consideration if I went outside of cultivars that OkState developed


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Latitude 36, top ranked NTEP scores and bred by the Oklahoma State Turf program.


+1


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

TifTuf. Excellent drought, cold, wear and shade tolerance, fine bladed, and the medium green color would blend better with zoysia if needed for areas too shaded to support bermuda.

2nd and 3rd choices would be Celebration and Lat36.


----------



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

Latitude 36 is good in the south, I'm in Ga so it should work. I like tifgrand and tiftuf. We are going to build a house sometime soon and tryin to get a few options. Thanks guys!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Latitude 36, top ranked NTEP scores and bred by the Oklahoma State Turf program.


+1


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Tiftuf or tifgrand; tiftuf if cutting an inch or higher and need quick recovery. It fills in faster than many other Bermuda cultivars. Greens up sooner, stays green longer, needs less water, and tolerates shade better than almost any other Bermuda.

Tifgrand, if cutting below an inch with a reel mower and has a darker green color. Doesn't have the same benefit in terms of water but will tolerate shade.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Once I move onto a new house in a few years, I'm hoping to have either tifgrand or tifdwarf. I'd be ok with either.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Mazama KBG


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Tifgrand. Every lawn I have dealt with containing Tifgrand was a joy to maintain. Nice color. Easy to mow compared to Zoysia. MInimal thatch. Disease resistant.


----------



## jjsmitty (Mar 6, 2018)

Is tifguard available in seed? Sorry if that's a dumb question, very new here.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

jjsmitty said:


> Is tifguard available in seed? Sorry if that's a dumb question, very new here.


Welcome, No question is dumb at TLF!

Tifgrand is a Hybrid Grass that does produce a seed, but the seed is not able to germinate (sterile). Hybrids like Tifgrand must be grown from Sod or sprigs.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Tifgrand is only available as sod. It can also be had by sprigs, but that is the kind of grow in normally done on golf fairways and sports fields.


----------



## jjsmitty (Mar 6, 2018)

Redtenchu said:


> jjsmitty said:
> 
> 
> > Is tifguard available in seed? Sorry if that's a dumb question, very new here.
> ...


Thank you both for the response! I'm looking for seed options to overseed in northwest Arkansas. I'm doing the aerating/overseed/leveling project. Currently have common Bermuda.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Tifgrand is only available as sod. It can also be had by sprigs, but that is the kind of grow in normally done on golf fairways and sports fields.


It's do able for a residential property. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=421


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > Tifgrand is only available as sod. It can also be had by sprigs, but that is the kind of grow in normally done on golf fairways and sports fields.
> ...


How were the weeds during grow in? I worked for a company that installed 419, Emerald Zoysia, El Toro Zoysia, and Seashore Paspalum as sprigs in residential lawns from 1992-2007. The weeds were terrible. I got very good at doing weed control during a grow in. Doing things that normally are not done prior to the second mowing.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I'd probably put in tifgrand or tiftuff.

Probably tuff for the shade tolerance and ability to heal from use. My backyard gets ran like a dog track with my 3 kids.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Greendoc said:
> ...


It wasn't that bad. The main weeds to were crab and goosegrass. I walked the yard (about 9000sqft sprigged) every day when I got home from work and hand-pulled anything that popped up. I was out of town for a month and my wife walked the yard once a week and pulled weeds each time. Also, there's oxadiazon.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would love to have some Ultra Dwarf Bermuda like Champion or Mini Verde to play around with to see what it's all about but other than those 2 I would most likely go with TifGrand or TifSport if I had to do it all over again.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > Movingshrub said:
> ...


True. On Zoysia and Bermuda I used Simazine during the grow in. Seashore Paspalum was the pain in the butt. I would not want to get caught with Oxadiazon on a residential lawn. A DOA inspection is similar to an IRS audit.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Greendoc said:
> ...


I didn't know simazine could be using during s grow in. Was there any kind of temp restriction? I also read that quinclorac could be sprayed pre-plant as a pre-em but I don't know anyone who has done it, and I don't know how well it would play with hybrid, versus common, Bermuda.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

That usage has been on the label for as long as I have been spraying lawns. Only grass that cannot be treated is Seashore Paspalum. It is done on the sod fields as well. When sprigs are put down, they let the soil settle for a week and then apply. That is how I did it. Wait a week and then apply the Simazine at 2 lb of the 90% DF or else 2 quarts of the 4 lb per gallon liquid. The temperature restrictions are there assuming that the applications is going to be done to non irrigated lawns. Up until the temperature restrictions were written on the label, I would also be using Simazine for weed control in established turf 12 months out of the year. I do not deal with anything not on an automatic irrigation system in ground and working. If it is not working, then part of my job becomes to repair it and bring in back up to specs.


----------

